
Show HN: Qualified, unit test driven code assessments for better tech interviews - exolxe
http://qualified.io/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=r_showhnqualified
======
saidur
Looks awesome. Trying it out now :)

------
mcassagnes
Looks dope, will check it out.

